# Ford Escape - Room for 2?



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi guys!

Does anyone have a Ford Escape?? My vehicle is probably going to go to the bridge soon, if you know what I mean, and I could really use a vehicle with enough space for two crates. I really don't want to put a divider in because I feel like crates are safer and they keep the hair/slobber contained a bit better. I have been anti-suv for a long time because of their bad gas mileage, but the Escape doesn't seem too bad. Any experience? Anyone have a Subaru Forester or Outback? Those are also on my consideration list.

Thanks!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I went to a truck after the hairnados from my crated dogs in my Explorer and the mud on the windows from wet dogs shaking.

The hainado was from driving down the road with the window open. The hair still goes everywhere .........I had to put a platform in my Explorer for two crates and that is bigger than the Escape ever was. ... YOu should also look at the Element if you are not doing any serious offroad.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I can tell you that the Forester and Outback won't fit two large crates.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

If you want to get better milage and fit two large crates, get a minivan.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Fits a 42 and 36 in crate with back seats down. Will not fit two 42. You can see my car setup in the car thad that was recent ly active


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I concur if you don't NEED real 4WD and off road ground clearance (they are fine on most dirt roads and training fields) minvans are the way to go. A lot of cross ventilation, better fuel economy than trucks or SUVs.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I would have two 36'' crates - I only have one now, but as I drive a coup it doesn't matter. 

NO MINIVANS! I just can't bite the uncool bullet yet. I agree that I don't need the 4 wheel drive, but it would be nice to be able to pull a small trailer.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok about the emotinal response to a minivan but I think the escape only has a 1inch reciever if I recall correctly (it is now on a car chassis) and I know my teammate hauls our team jon boat with her mini van frequently


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a Ford Taurus X -used to have a mini van will likely go back to a mini van -they really can not be beat in terms of space for dogs _I think


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i have an escape that i never drive because the gas mileage is SO TERRIBLE. two crates will not fit. it also has a very stiff and uncomfortable ride. i love my windstar, fits everyone and everything and is very comfortable. it is never uncool to make a wise decision.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Jeep Patriot
23-24 mpg in town, 27/28 on the highway

I can fit two 36 inch crates, sideways, when the seats are folded down.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes, I KNOW that minivans really have the most space, but it's just dh and me and the two dogs. I really don't want a minivan. I actually prefer to drive a car, but it's just not working out with two dogs.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I am kind of in the same situation, I have a 1999 Suburban, I think the tranny is starting to go. I can't afford a new one, thats for sure and with the price of gas OMG. I was looking at something like this I won't be getting all 3 dogs in it 2011 Chevy Aveo5 | Chevy Hatchback | Compact Car | Chevrolet


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Minnieski said:


> Yes, I KNOW that minivans really have the most space, but it's just dh and me and the two dogs. I really don't want a minivan. I actually prefer to drive a car, but it's just not working out with two dogs.


:rofl: You have no kids, but you have dogs, same thing in my book!!! :rofl:
There are plenty of people (single and/or married without kids) in my Schutzhund club who drive minivans because of their dogs.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

You will have plenty of room for 2 36in crates then with seats down. We have been happy with our escape although it is tight on space with the 2 crates in there.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Minnieski said:


> Yes, I KNOW that minivans really have the most space, but it's just dh and me and the two dogs. I really don't want a minivan. I actually prefer to drive a car, but it's just not working out with two dogs.


Same situation here. Just hubby and I no kids-just dogs. I got a ram p/u just for the dogs. I lay my seats down covered with large comforter, doggy pillow-ready to go. Yes, it does get furry in there so I have been thinking about a SUV too. I am curious to see how this topic goes because I was wondering if a SUV is a better setup than my current one. Is it better to have a crate set up in your vehicle? With my truck it is either the back seat thing or nothing because I will not put my dogs in the bed of my truck even in crates/carriers. The whole bed of my truck is pretty much useless to me. I have been thinking about a Durango, but I don't think they get good gas mileage.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh and by the way, I don't have kids either and I drive a Suburban around for the dogs.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Is it better to have a crate set up in your vehicle? With my truck it is either the back seat thing or nothing because I will not put my dogs in the bed of my truck even in crates/carriers. The whole bed of my truck is pretty much useless to me. I have been thinking about a Durango, but I don't think they get good gas mileage.


I use crates for training, because I am going somewhere and will need to leave the car open for air-flow. No way would I chance leaving Darling Dog in the car, with a window open, during protection work. He would be on the field super fast!

I have seen someone's dog actually break their window out. They left it partially down, the dog got excited and "grabbed " it with his front paws and pulled it out.

For just riding around town, to the park, etc my dogs can ride free.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

The Chevy Aveo has a VERY bad reliability record, and for a car that small the mileage is not really that good. 

Powell


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Same situation here. Just hubby and I no kids-just dogs. I got a ram p/u just for the dogs. I lay my seats down covered with large comforter, doggy pillow-ready to go. Yes, it does get furry in there so I have been thinking about a SUV too. I am curious to see how this topic goes because I was wondering if a SUV is a better setup than my current one. Is it better to have a crate set up in your vehicle? With my truck it is either the back seat thing or nothing because I will not put my dogs in the bed of my truck even in crates/carriers. The whole bed of my truck is pretty much useless to me. I have been thinking about a Durango, but I don't think they get good gas mileage.


Not sure why the objection to the bed of the truck. I used an SUV for years and in the SE US the truck is a godsend. I feel my dogs are just as safe under a camper shell with welded aluminim locking crates secured to the bed with strong tie downs. WIth full length windoors I can park in the direct sun in the summer and have excellent cross ventilation with temperature under the camper no warmer than air temp (I know because I tracked truck v suv before I made the deicsion)

It is most assuredly safer than dogs on seats without seatbelts or behind flimsy non frame mounted barriers. 

WIth the SUV I was always having to throw tarps over it, move the vehicle, and air flow was suboptimal which I way I think a mini van is better than an SUV....now I am doing SAR and the truck may have to be parked with the dog in it for several hours and there is often not room to move it to a shady location.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> *Not sure why the objection to the bed of the truck. I used an SUV for years and in the SE US the truck is a godsend*. I feel my dogs are just as safe under a camper shell with welded aluminim locking crates secured to the bed with strong tie downs. WIth full length windoors I can park in the direct sun in the summer and have excellent cross ventilation with temperature under the camper no warmer than air temp (I know because I tracked truck v suv before I made the deicsion)
> 
> It is most assuredly safer than dogs on seats without seatbelts or behind flimsy non frame mounted barriers.
> 
> WIth the SUV I was always having to throw tarps over it, move the vehicle, and air flow was suboptimal which I way I think a mini van is better than an SUV....now I am doing SAR and the truck may have to be parked with the dog in it for several hours and there is often not room to move it to a shady location.


My girl had a very traumatic experience in a crate in the bed of a truck. It has taken us the entire time we have had her to feel comfortable riding in a vehicle. She was transported in a unsecured carrier(not by us) when she was a pup and it flipped over and she has been uncomfortable going anywhere since then. She has come around full force now, but that is why I don't care for crates/carriers in the bed. I just got her comfortable enough to ride with me so I don't want to jinx it by putting her back in the bed.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I drive an escape and can fit a 400 and a 500 varikennel sideways into the car to carry 2 dogs. Like others have said though there's not much room left after that. I usually only travel with the one dog. And if I fold down the larger part of the seat, a crate slides really nicely into that space, leaving a 3rd seat and the majority of the cargo room. Then if I have to throw a 2nd dog in for a short trip- it just rides in cargo space.

But my car is NOT our dog vehicle. We have an XL Expedition for the dogs. We can fit 4 crates in that!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

JustMeLeslie said:


> My girl had a very traumatic experience in a crate in the bed of a truck. It has taken us the entire time we have had her to feel comfortable riding in a vehicle. She was transported in a unsecured carrier(not by us) when she was a pup and it flipped over and she has been uncomfortable going anywhere since then. She has come around full force now, but that is why I don't care for crates/carriers in the bed. I just got her comfortable enough to ride with me so I don't want to jinx it by putting her back in the bed.


OY! my crates are always secured to lockdowns with ratcheting cargo straps.....I can see how that would be some trauma to a pup.


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I can tell you that the Forester and Outback won't fit two large crates.


Agreed. I own a Subaru Forester. It will only hold one large crate.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

We were going to get a Santa Fe but at the last minute changed our minds and bought an Escape. (love it!) We can get three crates in the back when the seats are down. We have the Vari-crates. Measured one quick on the top, its' 32" x 18" so a little bigger along the sides where the plastic sticks out.
Our dogs don't like the big crates, they're much happier in the medium size ones for trips. We just have to let them out to stretch their legs more often if it's a long trip.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You raise a point there. I wanted to use larger crates because my dog may spend several days, the better part of time when not working crated in the back of the truck. If you travel a lot and go to seminars, all day training, all day work.....that extra size gives more comfort.......Something to consider about the size of the dog and need for a crate.

My boy is a bit cramped all day in a 36 x 24 inch wire crate.

If you want a plastic crate you may want to look at these and their testing - If had smaller dogs or did not want more size, I would buy in a hearbeat!

Ruff Tough Kennels-Dog Crates, Dog Kennels and Dog Carriers


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I actually have one now as a rental, I don't know if your looking to use it with the back seats folded or not but I can tell you that with the backseats not folded you couldn't even fit one crate in the cargo area...very small


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a plastic airline type crate (36'') right now and I was going to get another one. DH drives a Honda Fit and it was great when we just had one dog, but it doesn't fit two crates. I like to have the dogs crated for safety and so that they don't annoy each other on our trips. When we drove from TX to IL I could tell that they were annoying each other, despite frequent stops. 

Yes yes, no kids and a van for the pups is reasonable, but not for me. I know it's silly, but it's just not my style.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have an Escape (and work for Ford as a sales person lol) Depending on your needs you COULD fit 2 medium sized crates in the back with seats folded down but not much room for luggage of course if you wanted you could make it work with luggage racks on the roof etc... An Escape is considered a cross over not an SUV and does have better MPG then say an explorer but not quite as good as a car. It depends what your looking for and the price range your looking for in the vehicle. If you want something a bit bigger an Edge has more room for crates and some room for luggage about the same gas mileage but the price for the vehicle is going to go up some.

Also generally it is the smaller towing hitch but mine has an actua towing package on it so it has 4 wheel drive and has a class III hitch on it.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmmm, I haven't looked at an edge before, this may require a trip to town...


----------



## cisco05 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a nissan xterra. Im thinking they are fairly close to the same size as the escape, maybe one being slightly larger. What type of crates are you using? I use the XL metal wire crates and I know first hand that you cannot get two of those in my nissan. Its all I can do to get one XL crate in. Mileage for the xterra is terrible.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I currently have 1 36'' airline type plastic crate, and I am going to get another one. Minnie is only 65#s and Tanner is about the same size, so that size works. 

Gas mileage is definitely an important factor.


----------



## cisco05 (Nov 23, 2010)

I looked at a couple of Kia's the other day. They have really made improvements with their SUV's and the gas mileage is somewhat better than most. I was quite pleased with what I saw. I think I looked at the Sorento. Check it out, might be worth it!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I just bought a used minivan in Nov. I used to have a Ford Escort. Can beat the mileage with that, but found the newer minivan (Dodge Grand Caravan), gets just a good gas mileage. I have the stow-n-go seats. They are fantastic. No hauling seats out. I could easily get 4 crates in there. I only have the one dog, but 4 puppies right now. Having the flexibility of where to put the crate is nice. I can put it toward the back or up front close to us. I also have the power dual sliders. Remote to open and/or close the sliders. I believe you can get the tailgate in power option too, I would have liked that too, but this one didnt come that way. I like the head room in the minivan, as opposed to an SUV. I used to have a suburban a few years ago. Just floor space in an SUV. You can put stuff on top of crates in a minivan if you need to. I also like that the minivan is closer to the ground. Makes it easier on the dogs getting in and out.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

the edge is actually a beautiful vehicle, very 'stylish'. i would think they'd easily get mileage as good as the escape...don't know about the interior room, or how many crates would fit. they're a great looking car tho. nobody will mistake you for a soccer mom!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

kiya said:


> I am kind of in the same situation, I have a 1999 Suburban, I think the tranny is starting to go. I can't afford a new one, thats for sure .....


You're going to laugh, but sell your 1999 and get a 1994-1996 Suburban. The late 90's was when the reliability started to go down on those; the early ones were rock-solid.


----------

